# Engineering Services Violation?



## Voomie (May 24, 2017)

My firm was approached by a client who wanted a roadway signage plan for golf tournament in Illinois. The issue is that we don’t have a COA nor does anyone at the firm have their PE in that state and we would be listed as the engineer for their permit with the county. My question is would we be in violation of providing/advertising engineering services without a license? We are checking with the county and the state board but I wanted to see if anyone here had experience with this issue.


----------



## User1 (May 24, 2017)

If the fee is more than the cost of getting reciprocity and the drawings need to be stamped I would just have someone get the reciprocity and stamp and that expands your service area for the future. Otherwise I know a couple roadway pes in Illinois I can put you in contact with

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (May 24, 2017)

I don't think the firm would get in trouble, but the county most likely would not accept plans from an engineer not licensed in that state. If you tried doing a false signature saying you are a PE Illinois, or publicly advertised for work in the state then you would have an issue.  

Depending on time frame, you can follow Julie's advice and try to get licensed in the state (may not be worth it if there won't be future jobs in the state) or you can try to find a local engineer willing to review and sign off on the plans for you. Your firm can do the work but they would be engineer of record and be the responsible party. The issue you run into with this is making sure the local engineer doesn't charge you more than the profit you would be making.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 24, 2017)

Voomie said:


> My firm was approached by a client who wanted a roadway signage plan for golf tournament in Illinois. The issue is that we don’t have a COA nor does anyone at the firm have their PE in that state and we would be listed as the engineer for their permit with the county. My question is would we be in violation of providing/advertising engineering services without a license? We are checking with the county and the state board but I wanted to see if anyone here had experience with this issue.


In Illinois you need to be a registered design firm also (at least my company has an Illinois firm number we put on our plans).  Also, Illinois is very slow to do anything.  It took them 3 weeks just to verify my FE.


----------

